# Cherry Pits at TSC



## subsailor (Feb 22, 2012)

I stopped by the local TSC today to see if there were any deals to be had on pellets. While there I noticed they were selling cherry pits for $6.79 a bag Why would anyone consider them for a heat source at that price?


----------



## StuckInTheMuck (Feb 22, 2012)

How many pounds of pits in a bag?


----------



## hossthehermit (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah, when I switched off oil, I was hoping for corn, pits, etc., to be viable alternatives. Oh, well, maybe someday. 
On another note, subsailor, your sig lists the 25 PDVC as the bad. Why? Having problems with it? Don't do what ya want it to?
 Lookin' to get rid of it???? Might be interested at the right price.


----------



## subsailor (Feb 22, 2012)

StuckInTheMuck said:
			
		

> How many pounds of pits in a bag?



40 lbs.


----------



## subsailor (Feb 23, 2012)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> Yeah, when I switched off oil, I was hoping for corn, pits, etc., to be viable alternatives. Oh, well, maybe someday.
> On another note, subsailor, your sig lists the 25 PDVC as the bad. Why? Having problems with it? Don't do what ya want it to?
> Lookin' to get rid of it???? Might be interested at the right price.



The 25PDVC does what it was designed to do. They're well designed and easy to repair. However, with no ash pan, cleaning all the time gets to be a pain. I couldn't keep the glass clean and gave up. And they eat lots of pellets.  With the Harman, I use less pellets to get the same amount of heat.  Much easier to keep clean. The glass can go weeks without being cleaned. I'm happier with the Harman. Yes it was a lot of money, but I can control the heat much better with it. As for getting rid of the 25 PDVC, no, I still use it as backup. I run it on extremely cold days.


----------



## imacman (Feb 23, 2012)

subsailor said:
			
		

> StuckInTheMuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Way too expensive.


----------



## bbfarm (Feb 23, 2012)

$4.95 a bag here in WI.  

The dealer said they burn pretty hot, but that is about the same price as a bag of pellets.

I figure if we get despriate we can raid the farmers corn fields.....


----------



## StuckInTheMuck (Feb 23, 2012)

bbfarm said:
			
		

> I figure if we get despriate we can raid the farmers corn fields.....



Doesn't that sometimes lead to lead poisoning?


----------



## imacman (Feb 23, 2012)

StuckInTheMuck said:
			
		

> bbfarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## martyinmi (Feb 23, 2012)

Many folks around here burn cherry pits. They produce about 800 more btu's than pellets, and around here are about the same price($210.00/Ton) They don't make "clunkers" like shelled corn does. Google "Michigan Cherry Pit Recyclers" to watch a quick video.


----------



## imacman (Feb 23, 2012)

martyinmi said:
			
		

> Many folks around here burn cherry pits. They produce about 800 more btu's than pellets, and around here are about the same price($210.00/Ton) They don't make "clunkers" like shelled corn does. Google "Michigan Cherry Pit Recyclers" to watch a quick video.



Much more ash though, I would imagine.   Not sure that 800 more btu's makes up for the price that is approx $2.50 more per bag.  A ton would cost well over $300.


----------



## KodiakII (Feb 23, 2012)

Up here they  sell wood pellets at around the market price, but they are way out to lunch on their corn!  Guess the same person must do the pricing for cherry pits.


----------



## Wooden Head (Feb 23, 2012)

Here, the local pellet seller has cherry pits for $199. a ton. I've also seen in the local shopper a classified ad for $150. a ton.


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 23, 2012)

subsailor said:
			
		

> StuckInTheMuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isnt a great deal.  I burned them in an AES Countryside stove and they didnt heat any better than the crappy PA Pellets I was burning back then.

3 bucks a bag, I'd mix em with my Curran Softwoods


----------



## mlarson (Feb 23, 2012)

My dealer here in Central PA sells cherry pits in 1 ton super sacks only.  They are usually 50.00 a ton less than pellets.  But require more work since you need to break down that 1 ton super sack.  I bought them once.  Burn very hot but also burn up very quick compared to pellets. I mixed pits/pellets 50/50 and that worked wonderful.


----------



## 1Dtml (Feb 24, 2012)

For those in the know, do you need a different venting type to burn the cherry pits, or will the pellet type work without hyper corrosion?

Thank you,

1D


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 24, 2012)

1Dtml said:
			
		

> For those in the know, do you need a different venting type to burn the cherry pits, or will the pellet type work without hyper corrosion?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> 1D



You need multi-fuel rated venting.


----------



## 1Dtml (Feb 25, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> 1Dtml said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Smokey,
I have ICC EXCELPellet , and it does say it is good for all agricultural products including corn, so I'm good to burn cherry pits.

1D


----------



## 1Dtml (Feb 26, 2012)

I picked up some of these at TSC yesterday for some testing for future reference.
I've starting mixing these in with pellets, and have found they do have a cherry like smell while burning (on the inside of the house), and have added some heat to my North American pellets.
I have just thrown in some scoops, and do not use a specific ratio, and to my surprise thus far everything is burning cleanly and without needing any tuning adjustments. 

A couple of things: The pits in the bag smell like dirt, not like cherries, and I have not gone outside to smell the exhaust as of yet (others have reported the exhaust smells like dung), so I can't speak to a different exhaust smell. There is occasional pop sounds from the agitator rod crunching the pits.  I have not cleaned the stove since starting to mix these in, so I'll update if there is anything notable.

At the current price of $6.79 per bag in my area most would buy Oakies for less, but I'm one that loves to try new stuff with an eye to what I can burn in the future.

 ;-P 

1D


----------



## 1Dtml (Feb 26, 2012)

Skippy approved blend  ;-)


----------



## Outerlimits (Feb 26, 2012)

TSC wants $6.79 for #40 bag in MI too.  I bought pellets for $3.85 a bag.  I would only consider burng pits again if they were considerably less money than pellets.  Cheapest I have seen the pits is $150 a ton.  Even at that price, I am not temped.  Pellets can be found for $175 a ton.  Not worth the savings due to pits being dirtier than most pellets.


----------



## 1Dtml (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow, MI is home to 75% of cherry production, is it not?
TSC is charging $6.79 in MI as well, I figured it would be less due to shipping to the east coast??
FWIW, I went to the Triple D cherry website, and according to them the only bulk ship the dried cherry pits in barrels, so TSC or someone else is bagging these up.
If I lived close to the plant and wanted to save money I think I would buy from the plant by the barrel, for I bet that would save $$$.

1D


----------



## bbfarm (Feb 26, 2012)

Our volunteer at work said his friend has a pellet stove in his cabin and burns nothing but cherry pits.  

He owns a cherry orchard and they return all the cherry pits to him.  

now that is a sweet deal!


----------



## 1Dtml (Feb 28, 2012)

Dried cherry pit burning update:
My best mix for adding heat is about 10% cherry pits to 90% pellets, and this adds heat to the pellets without having to tune for a clean burn.
I personally don't like a higher ratio than this for the cherry pits make a loud popping sound going through the auger, and when the agitator rod activated.

A higher ratio than the 10% may or may-not produce decent heat, but because I didn't bother to tune the stove for the higher ratio to get a clean burn I can't confirm this, yet I will tell you that left as is the heat dropped off dramatically.

I didn't notice any positive or negative results as far as cleaning the stove, and there was no extra ash or carbon build up to be found.
The outside exhaust smelled stronger than with burning just pellets, but not like dung as some have reported (although the pellets smell better alone in mho).

For me dried cherry pits are not worth buying unless at a far cheaper rate than pellets, but I have learned that dried cherry pits can be a viable option if needed.
I will use these at the low ratio to add some heat to pellets that need some, but for now these are just taking up valuable space in my stash.  :shut: 

1D


----------



## PoolGuyinCT (Mar 1, 2012)

4.59 @ tractor supply. so i grabbed a bag.. cut it, went to let my barking schnauzers in, sack turned on its side BOOM 40 pounds of pits rolling on hardwood floor... sucked them up with dirty shop vac and through them out.... oh well


----------



## toomany (Mar 1, 2012)

I just picked up 6 bags at $4.59 a bag. Pellets are getting harder to find around here. Mixed them 50/50 with my normal stuff....will report back with how they do in a day or so.


----------



## 1Dtml (Mar 1, 2012)

PoolGuyinCT said:
			
		

> 4.59 @ tractor supply. so i grabbed a bag.. cut it, went to let my barking schnauzers in, sack turned on its side BOOM 40 pounds of pits rolling on hardwood floor... sucked them up with dirty shop vac and through them out.... oh well



Oops, so sorry to hear that. :-S 
The cherry pits are definitely like little jumping beans compared to pellets, and I'm always especially careful handling these in the scoop.

1D


----------



## 1Dtml (Mar 1, 2012)

toomany said:
			
		

> I just picked up 6 bags at $4.59 a bag. Pellets are getting harder to find around here. Mixed them 50/50 with my normal stuff....will report back with how they do in a day or so.



Don't panic when you hear the large pops as the CP go through the auger, yet CP haven't broken anything as of yet on my stove, but wow the noise! 

Be ready to make adjustments to your feed and air, or you may not be happy with the results.

Looking forward to your reports. 

1D


----------

